# New Braunfels smoker fire box grill



## jeeper50 (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a smokin good deal on an original (heavy gauge metal) NB over the Christmas Holidays. Paid $50 for the seldom used smoker, but it is missing the firebox cooking grill. Picked it up in Tx and hauled it home to GA. 

 Are the replacement grills easy to find? The firebox wood support grill is there. Can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 6, 2010)

Try contacting the manufacturer and I am sure they can supply you with a replacement.

Good luck,  John


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 6, 2010)

You should be able to find one that would fit at Lowe's or Home Depot, if not you can make one out of expanded metal.

Just don't use galvanized metal...


----------



## rickw (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with Paul, just make one. It would be real easy to do. You could also check  with Horizon  to see if one of theirs will fit.


----------



## taterdavid (Jan 7, 2010)

i got one that may be similar for the same price awhile back. i never used the sidebox for a grill though. i use the stainless wok for my charcoal basket. i had to find aftermarket grates for pretty much everything so there should be something out there you can use. heres my NB. i have updated my thermo to mavericks now


----------



## azkitch (Jan 7, 2010)

May be a bit pricier, but there are at least 2 aftermarket companies making grates out there. And HD has some really nice lookin' cast grates that might fit. In fact, I'd check there, Lowe's, True Value and Ace first.
aha! go here
http://www.newbraunfelssmokerco.com/...&CategoryID=27
I'm sure these are the ones I saw in HD. Only 13+" wide, but they're cast iron. Or check the Brinkmann site--their firebox is the same dimensions--or close enough.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2011)

Greetings all, I have a 18 yearold NB identical to the one Taterdavid posted above. This thing is thick steel and heavy. Does anyone know what model this is and/or a model number for this beast? It needs new wood and grates. It is also rusted but solid, will heat resistant automotive engine paint stay on after grinding the rust off?  Thanks guy's ...JJ


----------



## venture (Jun 5, 2011)

Those old NB units were the first to get me interested in offsets.  Too bad the new ones have gone to hell quality wise.  Fix that sucker up and send us some Qview.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bar-b-q-tip (Jun 30, 2011)

I too found a SMOKIN deal on the same smoker that TaterDavid posted above. I got it off craigslist for $100 with 2 bags of real charcoal (I hope it was a good deal).

Anyway, I have only used it once so far, 5 degrees outside in Colorado and dumping about 1 foot of snow that night. I did not have the best results, I will be giving it another try this weekend. My question is if I can regulate the heat to around 225-250, how long (roughly) will it take to cook 2 10 lb pork butts and 2 2-3 chickens?

12hours? 24 hours?


----------



## bar-b-q-tip (Jun 30, 2011)

bump...

See above post please.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2011)

Bar-B-Q-Tip said:


> <snip> I will be giving it another try this weekend. My question is if I can regulate the heat to around 225-250, how long (roughly) will it take to cook 2 10 lb pork butts and 2 2-3 chickens?
> 
> 12hours? 24 hours?


Plan on 1 1/2 hours per pound-10lb butt X 1.5 hours= 15 hours.  Chickens will take between 3-4 hours.  But remember-they are done when they are done.  If you're going to pull the pork, take them up to an internal temp of 205°. For slicing take them up to 190° internal temp.


----------



## bar-b-q-tip (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Dutch! I will def use that timeline and also my thermometer too!


----------



## vichi lobo (Oct 10, 2011)

hi all, i have been lurking in the background watching the forum for a while.  i recently inherited a NB black diamond, and have been trying it out.  I have never used a smoker before, so am working out some kinks. 

at this point, the biggest problem that i am having is getting enough heat.  i can get it to 225 - 275 which is good for long smokes with pork or beef, but i can not get it over 300, which i want for chicken.  i have been finishing the chicken on a gas grill to crisp the skin.

i am using about 5 to 8 lbs of royal oak, starting a chimney full, putting it on top of the pile, opening the side vent and trying to draft the pile to life. it lights but the heat just wont come up.

i think that if i had just seen it done once by someone that knew what they were doing, i would be set.

can anyone help

vichi lobo


----------



## fishingfreek1 (Oct 13, 2011)

NB is out of buissness now.  I did a little looking around and found that the co that bought them out does have both meat and wood grates for sale.  However, they are VERY pricy, over 700.00 for a full set.  Now my NB is larger than yours but still at about $100 per grate thats insane.  I went to Lowes and found cast grates and redid the grill for $200.  Great grates much cheaper than OEM.  Now for the rust and other issues.  Mine is off being sand blasted as we speak.  For about 100 I am getting mine blasted inside and out and then will be treating the steal with ospho prior to repainting with 1400 deg paint.  I have sanded and restained the wood handles and they look like new.  Mine is 10 years old.  I will post pics as soon as its finished.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## vichi lobo (Jan 7, 2013)

I was able to solve the heat problem.  i have been using the grates off of a Webber gas grill.  they fit in the fire box, hooked on the heat shield and make a level, elevated platform for the coals.  Heat has come up and have done a number of successful smokes, the biggest involved about 30lbs of pork butt.

As my experience level has increased, i am thinking about a 1/2 pig, (head and feet removed).  would anyone venture a guess as to how big a pig i could get into a NB Silver?  I have two daughters graduating from college in the spring and thought that a pig would make for a good party.

thanks all.


----------

